# Star Wars Episode 9: Könnte Han Solo zurückkehren?



## Darkmoon76 (12. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Könnte Han Solo zurückkehren?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Könnte Han Solo zurückkehren?*


----------



## Lucatus (12. Juli 2018)

juckt mich alles nicht solange Keathlyn kennedy für Star Wars verantwortlich ist


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> juckt mich alles nicht solange Keathlyn kennedy für Star Wars verantwortlich ist



die Crybabies dürfen gerne an dem Episode 8 Remake mitmachen und beweißen dass sie es besser können


----------



## Lucatus (12. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Crybabies dürfen gerne an dem Episode 8 Remake mitmachen und beweißen dass sie es besser können



selbst Uwe Boll könnte nen besseren Film machen


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> selbst Uwe Boll könnte nen besseren Film machen



dann mach doch
Nerv die Leute nicht und machs besser hopp hopp, die Zeit für Mimimi ist vorbei


----------



## Lucatus (12. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> dann mach doch
> Nerv die Leute nicht und machs besser hopp hopp, die Zeit für Mimimi ist vorbei



nerv du die Leute nicht die Mehrheit der Star Wars fans sieht es genau so disney beendet erstmal die Entwicklung aller Star wars spiele beendet Star Wars the Clone Wars und haut dann nur Scheiße raus das einzig positive war bis jetzt Rogue one


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2018)

ach, deswegen kannst du nicht mal sagen warum Ep8 so schlecht gewesen sein soll? Und die Mehrheit bis du nicht, nur ein nerviger und Lauter Kylo Ren
immer dieses Mimimi Ep8 sei ja so schlecht und dann kommt was? Richtig nix, vielleicht noch so ein Dummes Zeug wo man sich fragen muss ob man vielleicht Star Wars schonmal gesehen hat weil man mit Punkten kommt die schlecht sind und seit EP.4 schon drin waren, ja danke auch

Also, machs besser


----------



## Lucatus (12. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, deswegen kannst du nicht mal sagen warum Ep8 so schlecht gewesen sein soll? Und die Mehrheit bis du nicht, nur ein nerviger und Lauter Kylo Ren



ich ? schau mal bei googel und youtube da findest du fast niemanden der den Film feiert. 8 und 7 wiedersprechen einfach der lore Luke musste hart trainieren und konnte dann nicht einmal seinen X Wing anheben und Rey kann einfach gleich Gedanken Kontrolle und schaft es Kylo Ren jmd der Jahrelang in der Macht und am Lichtschwert ausgebildet wurde einfach so zu besiegen. Bis auf Rey Phasma und Dameron sind einfach alle neuen Charaktere scheiße besetzt und manche wie der Vizeadmiral und die dicke Asiatin sind einfach nur hinzugefügt wurden um irgendeiner Quote zu erfüllen. Luke haben die einfach als einen senilen Alten Sack dargestellt was sogar Mark Hamiliten so sehr auf die Palme brachte das er schon vor der Veröffentlichung von Teil 8 ein paar Dinger losgelassen hat und dann nen Anruf vom Anwalt bekam. Und diese Unlogik im 8ten Teil Leas schiff explodiert und sie ist einfach unversehrt und kann wie Rey einfach mal die Macht nutzen und schwebt sich in Lord Voldemord Styl in Sicherheit und diese ganzen krankhaften Gacks der Film soll für kinder sein das merkt man aber nicht mal mein 10 Jähriger Bruder musste beim 8ten Teil lachen. Mann hätte soviel machen können mit Phasma oder den Kinghts of Ren oder mit Luke oder selbst klyo ren und Rey grade nachdem sie Snoke getötet haben gab es 10 min wo der Film mal kurz spannend wurde. Der Film ist einfach nur Inhaltslos ist an vielen stellen unlogisch grade am Ende und trotzt der lore. Snoke vereckt einfach so Klyo benimmt sich wie ein 14 Jähriger sieht aus wie so ein Emo kiddi als der die Maske abgenommen hat hat der Großteil der Leute im Kino angefangen zu lachen und Fin ist einfach  scheiße besetzt und Yoda wird wie ein bekloppter kleiner Kobbold dargestellt was auch nicht zu ihm passt. Man kann von teil 8 80-90% rausschneiden und der Film würde trotzdem gleich enden.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2018)

Q.E.D.

Ja, weil Luke auf Dagobah schon so viel trainiert hat, danke, Fall mal wieder abgeschlossen dass wieder mal nur mit Zweierlei maß gemessen wird als "Argument"! Siehe das Ewoks, Kampfdroiden und Gungangs aber Okay sein dürfen, ABER WEHE ES LACHT EINER BEIM NEUEN FILM
Was hat denn Rey jetzt schon geleistet? Mehr Glauben in sich und die Macht haben und nicht Zweifeln beim X-Wing aus dem Sumpf heben? Irre


Und was für ein Dummes Scheinargument soll denn dass sein, dass deine Filterblase rumheult und sich in schlechten Argumenten suhlt?
Oder nach was soll ich suchen? Sag doch mal? Star Wars 8 Scheiße? OH da werden aber sicher gute Dinger bei rum kommen ... und sicher, das ist sicher "die Mehrheit" die irgendwelche Mimimi Videos rein stellt und wenn das die Selbe "Mehrheit" ist die die Schauspieler beleidigt und bededrohnt, danke, von diesen Arschlöchern möchte ich mich als Menschliches Wesen bitte fernhalten


----------



## Lucatus (12. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Q.E.D.
> 
> Ja, weil Luke auf Dagobah schon so viel trainiert hat, danke, Fall mal wieder abgeschlossen dass wieder mal nur mit Zweierlei maß gemessen wird als "Argument"! Siehe das Ewoks, Kampfdroiden und Gungangs aber Okay sein dürfen, ABER WEHE ES LACHT EINER BEIM NEUEN FILM
> Was hat denn Rey jetzt schon geleistet? Mehr Glauben in sich und die Macht haben und nicht Zweifeln beim X-Wing aus dem Sumpf heben? Irre
> ...



hallo Star wars 8 beginnt mit nen deine Mutter Witz und selbst durch Glauben kann die nicht auf einmal Gedankenkontrolle. Google einfach mal Star wars 8 Meinungen oder Kritik stat irgendwelche Mist rein zu interpretieren . und bei dir sind Leute die Filme kritisieren gleich welche die andere beleidigen und bedrohen oder wie kommst du auf sowas


----------



## Orzhov (12. Juli 2018)

Ich freu mich schon wenn sich ein anderer Regeisseur an dem Franchise versuchen kann.


----------



## Lucatus (12. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wenn sich ein anderer Regeisseur an dem Franchise versuchen kann.



der dann wahrscheinlich gefuert wird weil er ne andere Meinung wie Kennedy hat


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juli 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> nerv du die Leute nicht die Mehrheit der Star Wars fans sieht es genau so



das wage ich aber mal ganz, ganz, ganz schwer zu bezweifeln


----------



## Lucatus (12. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das wage ich aber mal ganz, ganz, ganz schwer zu bezweifeln



dann schau mal bei googel und youtube Star wars 8 kritik


----------



## Amelius01 (12. Juli 2018)

Mein Gott.. Wo soll ich da nur anfangen?



> ich ? schau mal bei googel und youtube da findest du fast niemanden der den Film feiert.



Ich würde sowas "Filterblase" nennen.



> 8 und 7 wiedersprechen einfach der lore Luke musste hart trainieren und konnte dann nicht einmal seinen X Wing anheben und Rey kann einfach gleich Gedanken Kontrolle und schaft es Kylo Ren jmd der Jahrelang in der Macht und am Lichtschwert ausgebildet wurde einfach so zu besiegen.



Was hat den Rey denn so alles geleistes? Abgesehen von paar TIE's abzuscheißen und bisschen Geröll hoch zu heben? Und das zweite auch nur durch das Training mit Luke.



> manche wie der Vizeadmiral und die dicke Asiatin sind einfach nur hinzugefügt wurden um irgendeiner Quote zu erfüllen.



Auch wenn man Domhall Gleeson etwas verhunzt hat, spielt er doch nur die Rolle einer Marionette, denn mehr ist er nicht.



> krankhaften Gacks der Film soll für kinder sein das merkt man aber nicht mal mein 10 Jähriger Bruder musste beim 8ten Teil lachen.



Schon mal Jar Jar Bings gesehen? Ansonsten würde ich sowas "Filterblase" nennen.



> Mann hätte soviel machen können mit Phasma oder den Kinghts of Ren oder mit Luke oder selbst klyo ren und Rey grade nachdem sie Snoke getötet haben gab es 10 min wo der Film mal kurz spannend wurde.



Wäre mir neu, das die Knights of Ren in Star Wars Episode 8 spielen. 

Wie auch immer, Phasma ist ganz bestimmt nicht tot. Streng genommen weiß es noch keiner, was aus ihr wird. Aber so wie ich Star Wars kenne, hat Phasma das überlebt und ist jetzt ein Cyborg, oder so 
Dasselbe zählt auch für Luke, auch wenn er "tot" ist, er kommt bestimmt wieder als Machtgeist, wie Yoda.



> Yoda wird wie ein bekloppter kleiner Kobbold dargestellt was auch nicht zu ihm passt.



Epsiode 5 überhaupt gesehen?


Ansonsten selten soviel Blödsinn gelesen wie hier.


----------



## Lucatus (12. Juli 2018)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Mein Gott.. Wo soll ich da nur anfangen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in Episode 5 kam einen Yoda noch weiße vor und Rey konnte von Anfang an Gedanken Kontrolle auf einmal und Jar Jar ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie diese krampfhaft unlustigen Witzen in dem Film. so bei den neuen Teilen kannst du nicht von den Alten ausgehen weil Disney oder besser gesagt Kathlyn Kennedy das sagen hat und sie mit 8 und 7 bewiesen hat wie Unkreativ sie ist deshalb wette ich mit dir das Phasma im 9 Teil nicht auftaucht und wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die Knights of Ren oder ne Erklärung wer Rey Eltern sind.


----------



## derboehsevincent (12. Juli 2018)

Vom schrecklichen Schreibstil mal abgesehen, muss ich Lucatus zustimmen.  Die Teile sind von gut ganz weit entfernt. Episode 7 konnte ich noch irgendwie akzeptieren - als Hommage an Episode 4. Episode 8 war einfach nur Müll. Fangen wir mit Phasma an, wer zur Hölle ist das und warum wird sie so gefeiert...denn... Erklärt wird das im Film nicht, sie hat ne Screentime von <1min und glänzt dort vor sich hin und soll angeblich ganz böse sein. Das Gleiche mit Snoke, der soll auch ganz böse sein und der Überjedi schlechthin, merkt man auch nicht. Und das zieht sich so weiter, alle Charaktere sind unglaublich blass, bedeutungslos und ihr Antrieb ist nicht zu erkennen. Warum Rey erst das Schwert nicht mal anfassen will und dann plötzlich mit Kylo Videokonferenzen kann weiss auch niemand. Generell scheint die Macht ein Upgrade gekriegt zu haben, Casual-Macht....mehr Bling für weniger Training. Lea konnte vorher nicht mal ein Feuerzeug mit der Macht bewegen...


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2018)

derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Vom schrecklichen Schreibstil mal abgesehen, muss ich Lucatus zustimmen.  Die Teile sind von gut ganz weit entfernt. Episode 7 konnte ich noch irgendwie akzeptieren - als Hommage an Episode 4. Episode 8 war einfach nur Müll. Fangen wir mit Phasma an, wer zur Hölle ist das und warum wird sie so gefeiert...denn... Erklärt wird das im Film nicht, sie hat ne Screentime von <1min und glänzt dort vor sich hin und soll angeblich ganz böse sein. Das Gleiche mit Snoke, der soll auch ganz böse sein und der Überjedi schlechthin, merkt man auch nicht. Und das zieht sich so weiter, alle Charaktere sind unglaublich blass, bedeutungslos und ihr Antrieb ist nicht zu erkennen. Warum Rey erst das Schwert nicht mal anfassen will und dann plötzlich mit Kylo Videokonferenzen kann weiss auch niemand. Generell scheint die Macht ein Upgrade gekriegt zu haben, Casual-Macht....mehr Bling für weniger Training. Lea konnte vorher nicht mal ein Feuerzeug mit der Macht bewegen...



das ja genaus so alles Falsch und typisch mit zweieler Maß gemessen
Warum wird Boba Fett so gefeiert? Was macht der in den ganzen Filmen schon? Wird auch nur als der ganz Große angekündigt und fällt dann in den Sarlacc und hat der in ROTJ überhaupt Text? 
Das gleiche mit dem Imperator, der im ersten Film so faktisch nicht mal vor kommt und von dem man bis zum eigentlichen Ende von ROTJ auch nix mitbekommt, was außer Blitze werfen hat der Impi schon gemacht? im Zweiten Film als Hologramm auftauchen wie andere noch ...
Und wenn man mal aufgepasst hätte, was ihr ja alle scheinbar nicht hat, hätte man von Snoke sogar die Antwort bekommen warum die das können! 
Und nur so als Hinweiß, Leia ist Luke Zwillingsschwester und wenn dem Typ schon zustimmst, dann wohl auch dass nach der Lore die Macht vererbar ist und Oh Wunder, die Tochter vom Hoschi mit den Meisten Midichloriblödsinn hat zufällig auch was von der Macht abbekommen, wie zufällig im EU auch ... wie man schon am Ende von TESB sehen konnte als Luke an der Wetterfahne von der Wolkenstadt hing und am Ende von ROTJ hat der Imperator Luke sicher nicht nur geteased als er Leia ins Spiel gebracht hat, warum war Leia nicht eine Jedimeisterin? Weil sie wie im Alten EU sich für die Politik entschieden hat und es wäre eher peinlich gewesen wenn Leia nicht irgendeinen kleinen Machttrick könnte, abgesehen davon könnte man mit genau dem Quatsch sogar ideal erklären warum Leia Machtfähigkeiten hat und es keine klassische Mythische Sache mehr ist seit Episode 1

Also wenn ihr die Filme schon mies machen wollt, kommt erstmal mit Argumeten an die man nicht durch schauen von den Filmen, besonders den Alten, easy widerlegen kann


----------



## Lucatus (13. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ja genaus so alles Falsch und typisch mit zweieler Maß gemessen
> Warum wird Boba Fett so gefeiert? Was macht der in den ganzen Filmen schon? Wird auch nur als der ganz Große angekündigt und fällt dann in den Sarlacc und hat der in ROTJ überhaupt Text?
> Das gleiche mit dem Imperator, der im ersten Film so faktisch nicht mal vor kommt und von dem man bis zum eigentlichen Ende von ROTJ auch nix mitbekommt, was außer Blitze werfen hat der Impi schon gemacht? im Zweiten Film als Hologramm auftauchen wie andere noch ...
> Und wenn man mal aufgepasst hätte, was ihr ja alle scheinbar nicht hat, hätte man von Snoke sogar die Antwort bekommen warum die das können!
> ...



es geht darum das niemand am Anfang ohne Übung die Macht so stark nutzen kann und nicht das sie die Macht haben


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> es geht darum das niemand am Anfang ohne Übung die Macht so stark nutzen kann und nicht das sie die Macht haben



wie ich sagte
wenn ihr die Filme mies machen wollt, dann mit Argumenten die man nicht  durch schauen von den Filmen, besonders den Alten, easy widerlegen kann ...
Aber der Blödsinn trifft auf Anakin zu, genauso wie auf Luke, was hatte Luke für ein Jeditraininig bis Dagobah? die paar Stunden Flug von Tattooine bis Alderan und wenn man schon klugscheißen will mit dem Alten EU und dem Lore, dann sollte man sich auch mal das Alte Lore anschauen und oh Wunder, Luke nutzt auch die Macht

Oder was ist mit den 3 Solo Kindern? Anakin nutz die Macht schon im Bauch, also Bitte und so Dinger sind es, wo man einfach nur noch nervt


----------



## Rdrk710 (13. Juli 2018)

Also, ich sehe das ähnlich mit mit Battlefield 5... Es gibt zwar jede Menge laute Protestierer, die weiterhin bis zum Release die Stimmung anheizen werden. 
Aber wenn es dann so weit ist werden gerade die die ersten sein, die sich um Previewkarten prügeln 

Auch der sog. Hate-Train ist am Ende Promotion, deswegen hat Disney am Ende wirklich alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2018)

Zum Thema:

Das ist keine Fantheorie, das ist pures Wunschdenken: Genauso wenig wie die Beatles wieder vereint wurden, genauso wenig wird man die OT-Charaktere wieder vereinen. Die Chance dafür wurde mit VII vertan und mit VIII wurde dies untermauert - zudem ist Carrie Fisher - genauso wie John Lennon - leider tot, und auf eine CGI-Leia kann ich verzichten, besten Dank auch. 

Zur Diskussion:

Die Dekonstruktion des Star Wars Mythos ist Kathleen Kennedy et al vollends gelungen - ohne dabei einen neuen Mythos zu erschaffen. Was mal ein Märchen war (vor langer, langer zeit in einer weit, weit entfernten Galaxis) ist jetzt ein historischer Exkurs in die Geschichte einer Zivilisation, in der Helden genauso sterben wie jeder andere auch, Heldentum sowieso nicht ewig währt und sich die Magie vollends in bessere Gefilde verzogen hat. Oh, und für alle, die es nicht besser wissen: Das ist eine Meinung, daher vollumfänglich subjektiv und durch keinerlei Fakten zu widerlegen...

Möge Disney mit Euch sein. Immer.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2018)

Han Solo zurückkehren ? Das wäre Bullshit in Potenz. Wenn müßte Disney ein Remaster von VII machen und Han Solo in dem Fight überleben lassen. Aber das wäre ein so tiefgreifender Einschnitt, daß man dann die komplette New Trilogie überarbeiten müßte, damit Han Solo auch in Teil VIII und IX auftauchen kann. Ist totaler Blödsinn. Solo in Teil VII herauszustreichen war die größte Fehlentscheidung überhaupt. Das zu korrigieren oder durch irrwitzige Zusammenhänge zu negieren ist Blödsinn. Mit Episode VII hat man die Fakten geschaffen. Was aber für mich nicht heißt, daß die neuen Filme per se schlecht sind. Die liegen imho vor Episode I-III. Die sind für mich immer noch der SW-Tiefpunkt. Wobei Ep. III noch der beste Film der Prequel-Trilogie ist. Aber allein für Jarjar Binks gehört Lucas kilometerweit über Nagelbretter gejagt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht kommt er als Machtgeist/-Gauner zurück. Oder noch besser: Als Darth Han. ("Ben! Ich bin dein Vater!" "Dad, das weiss ich doch. Dank wem siehst du denn jetzt wohl so scheiße aus?")


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Juli 2018)

Warum arten Diskussionen über SW eigentlich auch hier im Forum immer so aus? Ist doch unnötig, von beiden Seiten, sich gegenseitig so extrem herablassend zu behandeln.
Zu sagen, dass die Mehrzahl der Fans Ep. 8 hasst, ist sicher übertrieben, umgekehrt zu sagen, dass die Mehrzahl zufrieden ist, allerdings auch. Das enorm negative Feedback kann man nicht nur auf ein paar kleine "Hater-Fraktionen" schieben 
Abgesehen davon ist doch mittlerweile aber auch jede Diskussion überflüssig, da alles gesagt worden ist. Langsam ist es denke ich an der Zeit einfach zu akzeptieren, dass ein großer Teil der Fanbase Episode 8 aus guten Gründen nicht mag. Dass ein großer Teil der Fanbase weiterhin zufrieden ist, auch wenn ich das nicht verstehe (), muss man eben auch akzeptieren. 
Hoffen wir mal einfach alle, dass Episode 9 die Fanbase wieder in Euphorie vereint.

Auch wenn das unwahrscheinlich ist


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2018)

So sieht es wohl aus. Genauso spaltet sich die Fanbase bei Episode I-III. Das ist nun einmal so. Für mich war die Prequel-Trilogie der Tiefpunkt. Die neuen Teile finde ich wiederum gut (bislang).


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Juli 2018)

Die Disney-Filme konnten bisher weder mit den alten noch mit den neuen Charakteren etwas sinnvolles anfangen, darum glaube ich nicht, dass hier noch eine große Überraschung kommt...


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Warum arten Diskussionen über SW eigentlich auch hier im Forum immer so aus?



Weil "Star Wars-Fans" keine homogene Gruppe sind: Es gibt vermutlich nur sehr wenige Dinge, über die sich die meisten einig sind. Ich würde mal sagen, am ehesten noch, dass die OT besser als alles übrige im Star Wars Universum ist. Aber schon dabei, welches der beste Filme der OT ist, scheiden sich die Geister. Viele halten V für den besten SW-Film aller Zeiten, andere (z.B. ich) ziehen IV vor. Und selbst VI liefert heute noch - z.B. aufgrund der Ewoks - reichlich Diskussionsstoff. Dann gibt es eben die Prequels, Die Trickfilm-Serien, die Disney-Filme und das EU, Geschichten welche in anderen Formaten wie z.B. Spiele erzählt wurden nicht mitgezählt... Und zu jeder dieser vielzähligen Komponenten hat jeder Star Wars Fan eine andere Meinung. Einen mehrheitsfähigen Konsens über das gesamte Star Wars Universum wird es wohl nie (oder nie wieder) geben - und genau deswegen wird es diese Diskussionen auch immer wieder geben...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2018)

Das ganze geht doch weiter mit dem Thema  EU ja/nein. Wenn ja wie weit was wann und wie.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Juli 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Weil "Star Wars-Fans" keine homogene Gruppe sind: Es gibt vermutlich nur sehr wenige Dinge, über die sich die meisten einig sind. Ich würde mal sagen, am ehesten noch, dass die OT besser als alles übrige im Star Wars Universum ist. Aber schon dabei, welches der beste Filme der OT ist, scheiden sich die Geister. Viele halten V für den besten SW-Film aller Zeiten, andere (z.B. ich) ziehen IV vor. Und selbst VI liefert heute noch - z.B. aufgrund der Ewoks - reichlich Diskussionsstoff. Dann gibt es eben die Prequels, Die Trickfilm-Serien, die Disney-Filme und das EU, Geschichten welche in anderen Formaten wie z.B. Spiele erzählt wurden nicht mitgezählt... Und zu jeder dieser vielzähligen Komponenten hat jeder Star Wars Fan eine andere Meinung. Einen mehrheitsfähigen Konsens über das gesamte Star Wars Universum wird es wohl nie (oder nie wieder) geben - und genau deswegen wird es diese Diskussionen auch immer wieder geben...



Da hast du natürlich komplett recht. Ich finde allerdings, dass die Diskussion um Episode 8 wesentlich aufgeladener ist, als das bei SW bisher der Fall ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich komplett recht. Ich finde allerdings, dass die Diskussion um Episode 8 wesentlich aufgeladener ist, als das bei SW bisher der Fall ist.



Die Kontroversen um Episode 8 und aktuell besonders um Solo finde ich aber eh maßlos überzogen. Gerade Solo finde ich einen hervoragenden Film für das was er sein will, ein Origin-Film um Han, Lando, Chewie und den Falken kombiniert mit der Heist-Story die sie da erleben


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Kontroversen um Episode 8 und aktuell besonders um Solo finde ich aber eh maßlos überzogen. Gerade Solo finde ich einen hervoragenden Film für das was er sein will, ein Origin-Film um Han, Lando, Chewie und den Falken kombiniert mit der Heist-Story die sie da erleben



Unreflektierten "Hate" gegenüber den Filmen finde ich auch unnötig. 
Die Kritik an sich halte ich für angebracht; weniger in Bezug auf Solo, den ich immerhin mittelmäßig fand, aber umso mehr in Bezug auf Episode 8.


----------



## Orzhov (13. Juli 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Weil "Star Wars-Fans" keine homogene Gruppe sind: Es gibt vermutlich nur sehr wenige Dinge, über die sich die meisten einig sind. Ich würde mal sagen, am ehesten noch, dass die OT besser als alles übrige im Star Wars Universum ist. Aber schon dabei, welches der beste Filme der OT ist, scheiden sich die Geister. Viele halten V für den besten SW-Film aller Zeiten, andere (z.B. ich) ziehen IV vor. Und selbst VI liefert heute noch - z.B. aufgrund der Ewoks - reichlich Diskussionsstoff. Dann gibt es eben die Prequels, Die Trickfilm-Serien, die Disney-Filme und das EU, Geschichten welche in anderen Formaten wie z.B. Spiele erzählt wurden nicht mitgezählt... Und zu jeder dieser vielzähligen Komponenten hat jeder Star Wars Fan eine andere Meinung. Einen mehrheitsfähigen Konsens über das gesamte Star Wars Universum wird es wohl nie (oder nie wieder) geben - und genau deswegen wird es diese Diskussionen auch immer wieder geben...



Es hängt traurigerweise auch immer wieder damit zusammen das es hier Nutzer gibt die keine Meinung abseits der eigenen ertragen können und bei denen dann immer wieder eine Art Beißreflex einsetzt, weil man in Wirklichkeit nie gelernt hat andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Das sorgt dann auch regelmäßig dafür das Diskussionen um StarWars, EA, Bioware und andere Themen zumindest hier überproportional eskalieren.


----------



## Siriuz (13. Juli 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So sieht es wohl aus. Genauso spaltet sich die Fanbase bei Episode I-III. Das ist nun einmal so. Für mich war die Prequel-Trilogie der Tiefpunkt. Die neuen Teile finde ich wiederum gut (bislang).



Das lese ich bei der Generation 40+ immer wieder. Und ich schätze, du gehörst du wohl dazu oder? Die alten Filme sind Top, die Prequels nur Müll dafür aber die Sequels wiederum gut. In meiner Generation 25+ ist es anders herum. Die meisten finden die Sequels nicht gut.  Ich bin mit den Prequels aufgewachsen und finde sie nicht schlecht.  Im Gegenzug zu den Sequels sind sie sogar Gold. Wenn in etwa 50% der Fanbase Sturm gegen die neue Trilogie läuft, sagt das etwas schon aus. Und auch ich finde Kennedy für sehr bedenklich. Sie hat in der Vergangenheit echt tolle Filme produziert. Aber jeder Mensch entwickelt sich weiter und das nicht immer zum Guten. Dieses extrem auf "Diversity" getrimmte Star Wars ist einfach nur nervig, die Botschaften plump und politische Inhalte aufgezwungen. Das ist unter anderem der Grund, wieso "meine Generation", diese Filme nicht mag. Das dies manche auf der nicht verstehen, ist mir klar. Aber ich möchte nicht zu politisch werden. 

Es ist immer wieder lustig, wie Threads bei Star Wars und auch Bioware komplett ausufern und die gleichen Bekannten sich zu Wort melden. Vor allen Enisra fällt mir hier immer wieder mit einer sehr dummen und arroganten Art auf. 


BTW: Ich spiele zur Zeit wieder Kotor und könnte fast jemanden schlagen, so viel potential verschenkt zu haben, die Revan-Geschichte  nicht zu verfilmen!


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Es hängt traurigerweise auch immer wieder damit zusammen das es hier Nutzer gibt die keine Meinung abseits der eigenen ertragen können und bei denen dann immer wieder eine Art Beißreflex einsetzt, weil man in Wirklichkeit nie gelernt hat andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Das sorgt dann auch regelmäßig dafür das Diskussionen um StarWars, EA, Bioware und andere Themen zumindest hier überproportional eskalieren.



Das ist aber keine PC-Games-Forum-Exklusivität: In jedem Fandom wird man Leute finden, die sich Deutungshoheit zuschreiben und daher "wahre" Fans von anderen unterscheiden.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2018)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Das lese ich bei der Generation 40+ immer wieder. Und ich schätze, du gehörst du wohl dazu oder? Die alten Filme sind Top, die Prequels nur Müll dafür aber die Sequels wiederum gut. In meiner Generation 25+ ist es anders herum. Die meisten finden die Sequels nicht gut.  Ich bin mit den Prequels aufgewachsen und finde sie nicht schlecht.  Im Gegenzug zu den Sequels sind sie sogar Gold. Wenn in etwa 50% der Fanbase Sturm gegen die neue Trilogie läuft, sagt das schon aus. Und auch ich finde Kennedy für sehr bedenklich. Sie hat in der Vergangenheit echt tolle Filme produziert. Aber jeder Mensch entwickelt sich weiter und das nicht immer zum Guten.
> 
> Es ist immer wieder lustig, wie Threads bei Star Wars und auch Bioware komplett ausufern und die gleichen Bekannten sich zu Wort melden. Vor allen Enisra fällt mir hier immer wieder mit einer sehr dummen und arroganten Art auf.
> 
> ...



Jepp touché. Bin 47. Ich kenne (selbst als Ossi) die klassische Trilogie, deren x-te Überarbeitung VHS-Urfassung, THX, Extended u.s.w. Dann kamen die Prequels und mit Jarjar der Fremdschämfaktor. Dazu paßten die Schiffe irgendwie nicht mehr zu SW. Das wirkte alles irgendwo moderner, obwohl die Prequel-Trilogie 20-30 Jahre vor Ep. IV spielt.


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2018)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Das lese ich bei der Generation 40+ immer wieder. Und ich schätze, du gehörst du wohl dazu oder? Die alten Filme sind Top, die Prequels nur Müll dafür aber die Sequels wiederum gut.



Dann gehöre ich wohl hier zu den Ausnahmen: Ü40 und "Lucasianer" durch und durch


----------



## Siriuz (13. Juli 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jepp touché. Bin 47. Ich kenne (selbst als Ossi) die klassische Trilogie, deren x-te Überarbeitung VHS-Urfassung, THX, Extended u.s.w. Dann kamen die Prequels und mit Jarjar der Fremdschämfaktor. Dazu paßten die Schiffe irgendwie nicht mehr zu SW. Das wirkte alles irgendwo moderner, obwohl die Prequel-Trilogie 20-30 Jahre vor Ep. IV spielt.



Das war absolut auch nicht böse gemeint. Mir fiel das nur extrem auf, die letzte Zeit. Ja, der gute alte JarJar Binks. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Lucas einen lustigen Charakter wollte, der die Kinder zum lachen bringt. Man wollte ja eine neue Generation an Star Wars- Fans haben. Das ging natürlich teilweise nachhinten los. Mich hat JarJar als 7 Jähriger natürlich nicht grundsätzlivh gestört. Erst später, als ich Episode zum gefühlt 25. mal sah, nervte er dann doch. Aber das war zu verkraften. Was mich eher an den Sequels stört ist folgendes: Es gibt keinen Faden. Die Geschichte wird nicht durcherzählt, was innerhalb einer Trilogie etwas eigenrartig ist. Jeder der Regisseure hatte neue Pläne mit extrem vielen Änderungen im Drehbuch. Dazu noch eine Kennedy, die aus der Trilogie ein aufgezwungenes politisches Pamphlet generiert. Man kann auch über Mark Hamill sagen was man möchte, aber er hat mit jeder seiner Aussage recht. Und ich denke, er hält sich sogar noch zurück.



> Dann gehöre ich wohl hier zu den Ausnahmen: Ü40 und "Lucasianer" durch und durch



Finde ich gut. Darüber gibt es keine Statistik, ist rein subjektives empfinden.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Unreflektierten "Hate" gegenüber den Filmen finde ich auch unnötig.
> Die Kritik an sich halte ich für angebracht; weniger in Bezug auf Solo, den ich immerhin mittelmäßig fand, aber umso mehr in Bezug auf Episode 8.



das Problem bei Solo ist eher, das ich mal bezweifel dass die meisten die Hater von Star Wars den eh nicht gesehen haben
Was dann wieder so eine Sache ist von: wenn man den nicht gesehen hat, woher will man dass denn dann wissen? Zumal bisher keiner, wo behauptet haben der sei Total schlecht die Frage nach dem warum irgendwie mal untermauert hat


----------



## Fireball8 (13. Juli 2018)

Den ganzen Hate und so mal beiseite: ich hoffe wirklich, dass diese Szene mit der "fliegenden Leia" den meisten sauer aufgestoßen ist. Das war mir einfach zu viel des Guten und völlig bescheuert übertrieben  Ich akzeptiere wirklich vieles in Filmen bzw Fortführungen alt-ehrwürdiger Filmreihen, aber da musste ich mit einem lauten Klatsch "facepalmen"... 
Ansonsten einer der eher durschnittlicheren Teile der Reihe, war sogar etwas enttäuscht nach dem Kinogang. Hoffe echt sie reißens Ruder mit Ep.9 nochmal rum.

Solo wieder auftauchen lassen? Seid ihr des Wahnsinns, damit würden sie sich wirklich extremst lächerlich machen.

Und zur Alterdiskussion: 24 und Fan der OT, Prequels teils meh, teils gut. Die ganz neuen? Teil 7 als Fan-Service super (ich bin halt Fan von Fan-Service..lol) und Rogue One fand ich wirklich Hammer. War einfach mal was anderes. Den Solo Film hab ich noch nicht geguckt, irgendwie kaum Interesse gehabt, kanns mir selber nicht erklären, außer damit dass bei mir jetzt schon die Sättigung einsetzt. Was wirklich früh für die Melkerei der CashCow wäre


----------



## Fireball8 (13. Juli 2018)

Den ganzen Hate und so mal beiseite: ich hoffe wirklich, dass diese Szene mit der "fliegenden Leia" den meisten sauer aufgestoßen ist. Das war mir einfach zu viel des Guten und völlig bescheuert übertrieben  Ich akzeptiere wirklich vieles in Filmen bzw Fortführungen alt-ehrwürdiger Filmreihen, aber da musste ich mit einem lauten Klatsch "facepalmen"... 
Ansonsten einer der eher durschnittlicheren Teile der Reihe, war sogar etwas enttäuscht nach dem Kinogang. Hoffe echt sie reißens Ruder mit Ep.9 nochmal rum.

Solo wieder auftauchen lassen? Seid ihr des Wahnsinns, damit würden sie sich wirklich extremst lächerlich machen.

Und zur Alterdiskussion: 24 und Fan der OT, Prequels teils meh, teils gut. Die ganz neuen? Teil 7 als Fan-Service super (ich bin halt Fan von Fan-Service..lol) und Rogue One fand ich wirklich Hammer. War einfach mal was anderes. Den Solo Film hab ich noch nicht geguckt, irgendwie kaum Interesse gehabt, kanns mir selber nicht erklären, außer damit dass bei mir jetzt schon die Sättigung einsetzt. Was wirklich früh für die Melkerei der CashCow wäre


----------



## Amelius01 (13. Juli 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> in Episode 5 kam einen Yoda noch weiße vor und Rey konnte von Anfang an Gedanken Kontrolle auf einmal und Jar Jar ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie diese krampfhaft unlustigen Witzen in dem Film. so bei den neuen Teilen kannst du nicht von den Alten ausgehen weil Disney oder besser gesagt Kathlyn Kennedy das sagen hat und sie mit 8 und 7 bewiesen hat wie Unkreativ sie ist deshalb wette ich mit dir das Phasma im 9 Teil nicht auftaucht und wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die Knights of Ren oder ne Erklärung wer Rey Eltern sind.



Das liegt im Augen des Betrachters. In meinen Augen war Yoda am Anfang ein alter Spinner 
Wir reden hier von dem selben Jar Jar, oder? Mir sind solche "krampfhaften unlustige Witze" lieber, als ein Jar Jar, der in Scheiße tritt.
Rest ist nur Spekulation.

Ich kann bei einigen den Unmut verstehen. Der Film kam sehr zwiespaltig bei Fans an. Doch niemand findet diesen Film "perfekt"! Dieser Film hat auf jeden Fall seine Schwächen im Sinne von Logikfehler. Die "Verfolgungsjagd" fand ich z.B. mehr als absurd.
Man kann den Film "hassen", doch man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Kathleen Kennedy und "die dicke Asiatin", namens Kelly Marie Tran zu beleidigen und fertig zu machen, schießt doch etwas übers Ziel hinaus, oder nicht?


P.S. Was Luke betrifft und sein Werdegang kann ich dieses sehr hübsche Video empfehlen:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kjEnDj7K30


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juli 2018)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Solo wieder auftauchen lassen? Seid ihr des Wahnsinns, damit würden sie sich wirklich extremst lächerlich machen.



Nicht umbedingt, er muss ja nicht von den Toden auferstehen.

Aufgezeichnete Holo-Botschaft an seinen Sohn, sollte er sich bekehren. Oder ein Flashback als visuelle Erinnerung wie man es aus Episode VIII kennt, als Luke sich Kylo entgegenstellte in seiner Akademie. Sowas ähnliches könnte man ja machen, dass Kylo sich erinnert wie er sich von Han (bei Leia wird es ja aufgrund des Todes von Carrie schwierig) abwante nach dem Zwischenfall mit Luke oder wie er sich verabschiedete um zur Akademie zu gehen (vor dem Zwischenfall) oder Kylo hat so ne Vision wie Luke in der Höhle von Dagobah oder Rey auf Takodana bei der Truhe oder auf Ahch-To auf dem Felsen oder in dem dunklen Loch. Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten einen Han Solo "zurückzuholen" ohne dass man ihn von den Toden erwecken muss. Auch eine Erinnerung von Lando (der ja angeblich vorkommt) an seinen alten Freund wäre denkbar, als dieser mit Chewie im Falken sitzt.


----------



## Cicero (13. Juli 2018)

"Die Rückkehr von Han Solo könnte laut einigen Fans damit zusammenhängen, dass er durch einen dieser Raum-Zeit-Risse gesogen wurde und nun irgendwo wieder auftaucht."

Ich will ja wirklich nicht klugscheißen, aber...  Han Solo wurde von seinem Sohn mit dem Lichtschwert durchbohrt. Also auch wenn er irgendwo hin "gesogen" worden ist, das Loch im Bauch bleibt.


----------



## Jerec (13. Juli 2018)

Ich hole jetzt mal ganz weit aus: Kennt jemand die Folge aus Dallas, wo Bobby Ewing starb und am Ende hat Pam ALLES geträumt und er stand einfach so unter der Dusche ... 

Ich weiß, das ist jetzt keine GUTE Idee, aber immerhin 

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Jakkelien (13. Juli 2018)

Cicero schrieb:


> "Die Rückkehr von Han Solo könnte laut einigen Fans damit zusammenhängen, dass er durch einen dieser Raum-Zeit-Risse gesogen wurde und nun irgendwo wieder auftaucht."
> 
> Ich will ja wirklich nicht klugscheißen, aber...  Han Solo wurde von seinem Sohn mit dem Lichtschwert durchbohrt. Also auch wenn er irgendwo hin "gesogen" worden ist, das Loch im Bauch bleibt.


Aber aber aber... genau! Aufgrund der Hitze des Laserschwerts wurde die Wunde sogleich kauterisiert und wieder verschlossen. Han hatte ganz viel Glück, sodass keine Organe verletzt wurden. Also eigentlich nur eine Fleischwunde.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juli 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Aber aber aber... genau! Aufgrund der Hitze des Laserschwerts wurde die Wunde sogleich kauterisiert und wieder verschlossen. Han hatte ganz viel Glück, sodass keine Organe verletzt wurden. Also eigentlich nur eine Fleischwunde.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZmInkxbvlCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Und die behindern niemanden.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2018)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Den ganzen Hate und so mal beiseite: ich hoffe wirklich, dass diese Szene mit der "fliegenden Leia" den meisten sauer aufgestoßen ist.
> Und zur Alterdiskussion: 24 und Fan der OT, Prequels teils meh, teils gut. Die ganz neuen? Teil 7 als Fan-Service super (ich bin halt Fan von Fan-Service..lol) und Rogue One fand ich wirklich Hammer. War einfach mal was anderes. Den Solo Film hab ich noch nicht geguckt, irgendwie kaum Interesse gehabt, kanns mir selber nicht erklären, außer damit dass bei mir jetzt schon die Sättigung einsetzt. Was wirklich früh für die Melkerei der CashCow wäre



ähm ja, nur das bei dieser Szene eher das Gegenteil passiert, die ist nicht lächerlich, aber mit den Argumente die man anbringt macht man sich
Oder sonst verhält sich ein Körper in der Schwerelosigkeit? *hint* Platzen tun sie schonmal nicht und was auch gerne ignoriert wird: Leia macht danach keinen Flickflack sondern liegt erstmal einige Zeit bewusstlos auf der Krankenstation

Bzw. wenn man die schon realististischte Szene im ganzen Film lächerlich findet, sollte man mal langsam eine Antwort parat haben wie die Aussehen sollte

Abgesehen davon, Leute, nervt nicht mit dem dämlichen begriff Cash Cow den ihr irgendwo man aufgeschnappt habt bei einem Francise das sein* VIERZIG JAHREN *schon eine ist


----------



## Lucatus (14. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm ja, nur das bei dieser Szene eher das Gegenteil passiert, die ist nicht lächerlich, aber mit den Argumente die man anbringt macht man sich
> Oder sonst verhält sich ein Körper in der Schwerelosigkeit? *hint* Platzen tun sie schonmal nicht und was auch gerne ignoriert wird: Leia macht danach keinen Flickflack sondern liegt erstmal einige Zeit bewusstlos auf der Krankenstation
> 
> Bzw. wenn man die schon realististischte Szene im ganzen Film lächerlich findet, sollte man mal langsam eine Antwort parat haben wie die Aussehen sollte
> ...



es fängt ja schon bei der Explosion an alle verrecken aber Lea ist unversehrt. und bei der Szene hätte ich es so gemacht das sie von ner Sonde oder nen Droiden aufgefangen wird


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> es fängt ja schon bei der Explosion an alle verrecken aber Lea ist unversehrt. und bei der Szene hätte ich es so gemacht das sie von ner Sonde oder nen Droiden aufgefangen wird



_hätte man den Film gesehen_ wäre einem aufgefallen, dass die Rausgeblasen wurden und nicht durch eine Explosion getötet worden sind


----------



## Lucatus (14. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> _hätte man den Film gesehen_ wäre einem aufgefallen, dass die Rausgeblasen wurden und nicht durch eine Explosion getötet worden sind


schau dir die Szene nochmal an die wehre auf jeden fall verbrannt


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2018)

Lucatus schrieb:


> schau dir die Szene nochmal an die wehre auf jeden fall verbrannt



wenn du die anderen Filmen anschaust, vornehmlich Ep. 1 und 5

Was ist Falsch daran wenn man aus dem Raumschiff geblasen wurden sich mit einem kleinen Machtpull sich selbst wieder zurück ins Raumschiff zu ziehen?
Und ganz ehrlich, wenn Vader zu 3/4 Geschmolzen auf Mustafar für Stunden da liegen kann, dann soll jemand nicht Instant durch eine Explosion gegrill werden und mal so 2 Min im Offenen Weltraum treiben?


----------



## Lucatus (14. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn du die anderen Filmen anschaust, vornehmlich Ep. 1 und 5
> 
> Was ist Falsch daran wenn man aus dem Raumschiff geblasen wurden sich mit einem kleinen Machtpull sich selbst wieder zurück ins Raumschiff zu ziehen?
> Und ganz ehrlich, wenn Vader zu 3/4 Geschmolzen auf Mustafar für Stunden da liegen kann, dann soll jemand nicht Instant durch eine Explosion gegrill werden und mal so 2 Min im Offenen Weltraum treiben?



 Vader war am ganzen Körper verbrannt und Lea kommt einfach ungeschoren davon das ist bullshit und einfach mal so ins Raumschiff ziehen kann sich keiner am Anfang


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm ja, nur das bei dieser Szene eher das Gegenteil passiert, die ist nicht lächerlich, aber mit den Argumente die man anbringt macht man sich
> Oder sonst verhält sich ein Körper in der Schwerelosigkeit? *hint* Platzen tun sie schonmal nicht und was auch gerne ignoriert wird: Leia macht danach keinen Flickflack sondern liegt erstmal einige Zeit bewusstlos auf der Krankenstation
> 
> Bzw. wenn man die schon realististischte Szene im ganzen Film lächerlich findet, sollte man mal langsam eine Antwort parat haben wie die Aussehen sollte
> ...



Ich glaube den wenigstens geht es da jetzt zwangsläufig um Realismus, mir zumindest nicht, die Szene sieht einfach lächerlich aus. Der Realismus-Grad ist mir da ziemlich egal  Es sah merkwürdig aus, auch von den Special Effects her. Mich hat die Szene komplett aus dem Film rausgenommen; dazu kam, dass der halbe Kinosaal lachen musste.  Ich finde schlicht man hätte die Szene anders auflösen können. 

Und das Thema "Cash Cow" - hast du natürlich recht, war SW schon immer. Aber man muss auch objektiv zugestehen, dass Disney diese Maschinerie nochmal ordentlich angekurbelt hat und in neue Dimensionen gebracht hat. Alleine wenn man sich anschaut was an Filmen und Serien alles in Planung ist. Wenn die alle ein hohes Niveau hätten, würde mich das nicht mal stören. Ich finde das nicht mal kritikwürdig zwangsläufig, aus Sicht von Disney ergibt es ja Sinn. Aber dass sich durch die Übernahme da einiges geändert hat im Vergleich zu vorher, ist ziemlich offensichtlich


----------



## Fireball8 (14. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nicht umbedingt, er muss ja nicht von den Toden auferstehen.
> 
> Aufgezeichnete Holo-Botschaft an seinen Sohn, sollte er sich bekehren. Oder ein Flashback als visuelle Erinnerung wie man es aus Episode VIII kennt, als Luke sich Kylo entgegenstellte in seiner Akademie. Sowas ähnliches könnte man ja machen, dass Kylo sich erinnert wie er sich von Han (bei Leia wird es ja aufgrund des Todes von Carrie schwierig) abwante nach dem Zwischenfall mit Luke oder wie er sich verabschiedete um zur Akademie zu gehen (vor dem Zwischenfall) oder Kylo hat so ne Vision wie Luke in der Höhle von Dagobah oder Rey auf Takodana bei der Truhe oder auf Ahch-To auf dem Felsen oder in dem dunklen Loch. Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten einen Han Solo "zurückzuholen" ohne dass man ihn von den Toden erwecken muss. Auch eine Erinnerung von Lando (der ja angeblich vorkommt) an seinen alten Freund wäre denkbar, als dieser mit Chewie im Falken sitzt.



Ich meinte ja auch wirklich nur dieses "ihn wieder auferstehen lassen". Das mit den Rückblenden etc. ist mir klar und fänd ich wiederum absolut nicht verkehrt, ich mag solche Erzähltechniken


----------



## Jakkelien (14. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und das Thema "Cash Cow" - hast du natürlich recht, war SW schon immer. Aber man muss auch objektiv zugestehen, dass Disney diese Maschinerie nochmal ordentlich angekurbelt hat und in neue Dimensionen gebracht hat.


Ja und Nein.
Nein wenn man sich Episode 8 anschaut. Rian Johnsons hat genau gewusst, dass er damit Teilen der Fans vor den Kopf stoßen würde. Fans die dann nichts mehr kaufen.
Episode 8 war notwendig, damit sich Star Wars nicht in unzähligen Wiederholungen verliert, damit es frisch bleibt. Aber es wurde viel Porzellan zerschlagen und das macht niemand, wenn er eine Cash Cow züchtet.
Na und weiterhin gibt es natürlich alles erdenkliche und unerdenkliche mit Star Wars Aufdruck.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Aber es wurde viel Porzellan zerschlagen und das macht niemand, wenn er eine Cash Cow züchtet.



Deine Argumentation ist also - Rian Johnson hat mit Episode 8 absichtlich die Erwartungen des Publikums umgekehrt, ergo ist SW keine "Cash Cow"? 
Sry aber das eine hat gar nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Im Moment ist eine Live-Action-Serie geplant, mehrere Filme unter Produktion der Got-Macher, eine Trilogie von Rian Johnson, ein Boba Fett Spin Off und ein Obi Wan Spin Off. Dazu kommt, dass Alden Ehrenreichs Vertrag zwei weitere Sequels zu Solo miteinschließt (ob die gemacht werden steht mal außen vor), und etliche weitere Projekte ab 2020 realisiert werden sollen. 
Nur weil man mit Episode 8 eine andere Richtung eingeschlagen hat, heißt das nicht, dass man das Franchise nicht weiter ausdrücken wird. Und die schiere Anzahl an Filmen in Planung bestätigt das.


----------



## Jakkelien (14. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist also - Rian Johnson hat mit Episode 8 absichtlich die Erwartungen des Publikums umgekehrt, ergo ist SW keine "Cash Cow"?


Wie gesagt ja UND nein.
Disney ist mit Episode 8 ein Risiko eingegangen, anstatt einfach Episode 5 aufzuwärmen, Rey den Nachnamen Kenobi zu geben und Luke Laserschwert schwingend auf AT-At's (wie auch immer die jetzt heißen) stürzen zu lassen.
Und das ist noch nicht einmal eine Übertreibung. Das sind Erwartungen, die manche Fans tatsächlich hatten.
Sagen wir einfach der Cash Cow wurde kurzzeitig irgendwas exotisches ins Futter gemischt.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und das Thema "Cash Cow" - hast du natürlich recht, war SW schon immer. Aber man muss auch objektiv zugestehen, dass Disney diese Maschinerie nochmal ordentlich angekurbelt hat und in neue Dimensionen gebracht hat. Alleine wenn man sich anschaut was an Filmen und Serien alles in Planung ist. Wenn die alle ein hohes Niveau hätten, würde mich das nicht mal stören. Ich finde das nicht mal kritikwürdig zwangsläufig, aus Sicht von Disney ergibt es ja Sinn. Aber dass sich durch die Übernahme da einiges geändert hat im Vergleich zu vorher, ist ziemlich offensichtlich



sagen wir so: Ich glaube wir können alle übereinkommen dass sie EP7 viel Blödsinn ein Starwars Branding bekommt und keiner Star Wars Rosenkohl braucht und die Batterien genau so gut obe Kylo drauf sich verkaufen
Allerdings, so wie das immer als Kampfbegriff genutzt wird, glaube ich mal nicht, dass die Hater so weit denken und es eher versuchen so hinzustellen, als würde erst jetzt so Schwachsinn mit der Marke gemacht und es würde jetzt erst ums Geld gehen was halt (und man erkennt mal wieder das Muster der bigotterie) schon seit 1977 der Fall war. Lucas ging es nie darum _nur und ausschließlich_ einen guten Film zu machen, er hat mehr sorgsamkeit walten lassen als andere, aber er hat schon seinen Merchandisedeal sehr gut ausgelastet.
Es hat schon einen Grund warum diese SZene in Spaceballs vorkommt, weil es damals auch schon so war, aber irgendwo verklärt jeder der so tut als sei es erst seit 6 Jahren der Fall halt mal wieder krass die Vergangenheit





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNZove4OTtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Sagen wir einfach der Cash Cow wurde kurzzeitig irgendwas exotisches ins Futter gemischt.



Die neue Ausrichtung von Episode 8 hat nichts mit dem "Cash Cow"-Argument zu tun, das bezieht sich auf das ganze Franchise. Und dass was du sagst, widerspricht dem was ich gesagt habe im Endeffekt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Lucas ging es nie darum _nur und ausschließlich_ einen guten Film zu machen, er hat mehr sorgsamkeit walten lassen als andere, aber er hat schon seinen Merchandisedeal sehr gut ausgelastet.
> Es hat schon einen Grund warum diese SZene in Spaceballs vorkommt, weil es damals auch schon so war, aber irgendwo verklärt jeder der so tut als sei es erst seit 6 Jahren der Fall halt mal wieder krass die Vergangenheit



Darüber dass der Begriff zu inflationär und unreflektiert bezüglich der Vergangenheit von SW benutzt wird, stimmen wir überein, stimmt  
Disney treibt es eben nur nochmal auf eine neue Spitze jetzt gerade eben bei den Filmen, Serien etc.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Darüber dass der Begriff zu inflationär und unreflektiert bezüglich der Vergangenheit von SW benutzt wird, stimmen wir überein, stimmt
> Disney treibt es eben nur nochmal auf eine neue Spitze jetzt gerade eben bei den Filmen, Serien etc.



tun sie es wirklich oder meint man es nur? bei den Filmen, Okay, da kommt aber auch nur jedes Jahr ein Film raus und der nächste kommt auch erst in 1,5 Jahren und so gab es auch vorher immer noch was dabei bei Lucas mit seinen Fernsehserien
Disney hat das schon angezogen, aber man könnte auch auf der anderen Seite fragen ob es vorher schleifen gelassen wurde bzw. ob das rumdoktorn an den Filmen im Heimkino in Relation so eine ähnliche Nummer war

und auch wenn manche behaupten das wäre auf Uwe Boll Niveau, aber wer man so wirklich schlechte Filme gesehen hat oder nicht von Hass zerfressen ist, dann muss man halt auch sagen dass das bisher auch alles gute Filme waren, weil von einem schlechten Film erwarte ich wesentlich mehr als dass was mit an Unstimmigkeiten geliefert wurde oder das eine Handelnde Figur keinen Penis hat warum er wirklich schlecht sein soll


----------

